# Castrol Edge Titanium - Oil & Filter Change



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Did my first oil change on the GTO after 3k miles from when the dealership I purchased it at supposedly changed both. The work order listed Mobil-1 5w-30 as oil used. Very familiar with Mobil-1 oil after owning two Mercedes. It didn't smell or appear to be this brand. Seemed more like Valvoline or similar off brand. Filter used by dealer was a NAPA.

In my opinion Castrol and Mobil-1 produces the best lubricant available. My brother insisted Castrol 5w-30 would free up more HP & TQ while providing better lubrication so went that route. Oil used the latest Edge Titaniuml. Supposedly 60% longer maximum HP. Filter Fram Ultra rated for 12k miles. Engine seems to be running strong, and smooth now.

Was wondering peoples opinion on Castrol in general compared to Mobil-1 and what mileage I should run until changing oil again? Filter says good for 12,000 miles, and the synthetic oil should be capable as well.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't think there would be measurable difference in these oils.
12000 miles is a long stretch for any oil, but really depends on how/where
you drive. Driving hard in hot weather in a dusty area would warrant
shorter oil change intervals. The computer system in the car works
very well. My 05 usually goes between 7500 to 9000 miles before
the oil change warning.
NAPA filters are very good filters, made by WIX (I'm told)

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Save your money for more important things.


----------

